# The Sound of Music



## puppymommo (Nov 29, 2013)

Probably you are aware of a live version of The Sound of Music airing on December 5.  Wednesday DD (home from college) and I watched "The Making of the Sound of Music".  The young woman who is playing Liesl is a friend of DD's since middle school days.  She has always been a very talented girl, always got the lead in the school musical (except for the one year DD got it). She has been in an Apple tv commercial, featured in a Cover Girl Ad in Cosmo and is in a movie to be released in 2014. 

It was fun watching the program and remembering the young girl I first met when she played Laurie in Oklahoma.  DD was in 6th grade, Ariane in 7th. We were both like, "yeah, I knew her when!". Sounds hokey but we're so proud of her.

So you might want to check out the show on December 5.  Carrie Underwood is going to be great, I think the whole production will be great.  Of course, she's no Julie Andrews, but who is?


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 29, 2013)

I concur... Underwood is talented, but her voice sounds hollow and lacks warmth.

And having done the "Sound of Music Tour" in Salzburg, Austria, I can say that the soundstage
won't compare, either. But I suppose one does what one can with a live performance. <sniff>


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 29, 2013)

At first I questioned Carrie Underwood as Maria, since she's so "country," but then I figured, what the heck - why not? It's such an iconic movie, so deeply associated with Julie Andrews, nobody will ever be able to duplicate her performance. But by the same token, since we all know the story so well, and all the songs, and whatever, it'll be great to sit back, let go, and let the love flow.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Nov 29, 2013)

Both of my dd's (in their 20's) were appalled that anyone would try to replace Julie Andrews....and even more appalled it was Carrie Underwood.  I told them it could have been worse, they could have cast Miley Cyrus.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 29, 2013)

While Carrie Underwood may be country NOW. She has far more range, as proven by her performances on American Idol.


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 29, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> At first I questioned Carrie Underwood as Maria, since she's so "country," but then I figured, what the heck - why not? It's such an iconic movie, so deeply associated with Julie Andrews, nobody will ever be able to duplicate her performance. But by the same token, since we all know the story so well, and all the songs, and whatever, it'll be great to sit back, let go, and let the love flow.
> 
> Dave


The nuns took us to see SoM in grammar school many, many, years ago.  I haven't seen it since and I don't think my wife has ever seen it, although she will watch it because it has Carrie in it.  There are a lot of generations that haven't seen SoM and refuse to watch something that old, like my wife. So I think it's a good thing that they are remaking it, although it's hard to imagine Carrie as a nun: Carrie doesn't look anything like nuns I had in grammar school.

As far as Carrie's range, I like her gritty growl, although I can't imagine her using it in SoM.  Although Carrie hasn't won any Academy Awards, she has won many singing awards:  Grammy and Country awards.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_awards_and_nominations_received_by_Carrie_Underwood

In comparison, look at Jennifer Hudson.  She didn't win AI, but yet went on to win an Academy Award and a Grammy.  So you never know what could be in Carrie's future.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 29, 2013)

Luanne said:


> Both of my dd's (in their 20's) were appalled that anyone would try to replace Julie Andrews....and even more appalled it was Carrie Underwood.  I told them it could have been worse, they could have cast Miley Cyrus.



:rofl::rofl:

Oh Luanne, that is just plain disgusting, revolting and down right blasphemous!!!


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 29, 2013)

Have any of you who are dissing Carrie Underwood ever heard her sing a ballad? I know she sings a lot of rock tinged songs, but when she sings ballads, she has a powerful voice.

How about you listen to her, then voice an opinion?  Just sayin...

Fern


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 30, 2013)

I hope you all aren't thinking I'm having a problem with this topic.  Where did it say I was dissing Carrie Underwood?  I like her a LOT, and own a couple of her CDs - which I actually purchased with my own money.  I just questioned how believable she would be playing an Austrian nun in training. (For the record, I didn't buy Julie Andrews as that, either.) I don't buy Carrie for a second as the _character_, but I have no problem listening to her sing the role. I'm looking forward to watching it.  I hope it's really good.

Dave


----------



## Bwolf (Nov 30, 2013)

So, everyone is forgetting that Sound of Music was originally a stage play starring Mary Martin?

Julie Andrews was great in the movie.  Let's see how Carrie does on stage.  For me, it is different vehicles, different expectations.


----------



## mav (Nov 30, 2013)

I first saw The Sound of Music as a young girl. I loved it the first time and loved it all  20 times  I've seen it since then!  I love Carrie Underwood, but the original cast will always be my fav. I don't expect it to be like the original so I know I will enjoy it very much. It will be like seeing someone other then Yul Brynner play the king in Anna and the King of Siam, or someone play Audrey Hepburns role in My Fair Lady, I will still enjoy it although it won't be the "original" .  I don't know if anyone here saw the Michael Jackson play on stage in London but I saw it a year or 2 ago and loved it to.


----------



## mav (Nov 30, 2013)

puppymommo said:


> Probably you are aware of a live version of The Sound of Music airing on December 5.  Wednesday DD (home from college) and I watched "The Making of the Sound of Music".  The young woman who is playing Liesl is a friend of DD's since middle school days.  She has always been a very talented girl, always got the lead in the school musical (except for the one year DD got it). She has been in an Apple tv commercial, featured in a Cover Girl Ad in Cosmo and is in a movie to be released in 2014.
> 
> It was fun watching the program and remembering the young girl I first met when she played Laurie in Oklahoma.  DD was in 6th grade, Ariane in 7th. We were both like, "yeah, I knew her when!". Sounds hokey but we're so proud of her.
> 
> So you might want to check out the show on December 5.  Carrie Underwood is going to be great, I think the whole production will be great.  Of course, she's no Julie Andrews, but who is?



  Thank you for letting us know. It is VERY neat to know someone who is in at!!!!! I am sure your daughter will be enjoying it too!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Nov 30, 2013)

Another example: THE MUSIC MAN. When it came out in 1962, Robert Preston was in both the Broadway musical, and the movie, and Shirley Jones played "Marian the Librarian". In 2003, they remade the musical with Matthew Broderick (who was also in both Broadway and the movie version of Mel Brooks' THE PRODUCERS) and Kristin Chenowith. Many complaints on IMDB were about comparing the original movie with the new one, or saying Matthew Broderick can't fill Robert Preston's shoes.

Everyone compares to the originals, it's better to watch it with open minds!

TS


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 30, 2013)

puppymommo said:


> Probably you are aware of a live version of The Sound of Music airing on December 5.  Wednesday DD (home from college) and I watched "The Making of the Sound of Music".  The young woman who is playing Liesl is a friend of DD's since middle school days.  She has always been a very talented girl, always got the lead in the school musical (except for the one year DD got it). She has been in an Apple tv commercial, featured in a Cover Girl Ad in Cosmo and is in a movie to be released in 2014.
> 
> It was fun watching the program and remembering the young girl I first met when she played Laurie in Oklahoma.  DD was in 6th grade, Ariane in 7th. We were both like, "yeah, I knew her when!". Sounds hokey but we're so proud of her.
> 
> So you might want to check out the show on December 5.  Carrie Underwood is going to be great, I think the whole production will be great.  Of course, she's no Julie Andrews, but who is?



http://www.rnh.com/blog/2013/11/GUEST-BLOG-Liesl-TSOM-NBC
Ariannes Blog


----------



## SueDonJ (Nov 30, 2013)

We watched the "Making Of …" show on Wednesday night, too, and I'm excited for the live event this week.  It looks like all the folks involved have really put some thought into what they're doing so I'm expecting it to be good.

Carrie Underwood is awesome, IMO.  "She could sing the phone book," as Randy likes to say on AI.  I don't know how anybody can come away from this video (her performing "How Great Thou Art" with Vince Gill) thinking that she lacks warmth or range.


----------



## BevL (Nov 30, 2013)

It's comparing apples to oranges.  Like Les Mis on stage versus the movie, they're just not comparable.

We will probably watch it.  Hubby loves Carrie and the live production makes it kind of interesting.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 30, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> While Carrie Underwood may be country NOW. She has far more range, as proven by her performances on American Idol.



I've really never seen her.  Not a country fan and also don't watch American Idol.

Also, in my dd's case I don't think it's so much that it's Carrie Underwood (although they're not fans) just that anyone would be replacing Julie Andrews.

And for the record, I saw the Sound of Music the first time on stage in Los Angeles with Florence Henderson.


----------



## DonM (Nov 30, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> We watched the "Making Of …" show on Wednesday night, too,



So did I. 

I thought Carrie was very good- but I thought the best voices belonged to the actress playing the Mother Superior- Audra McDonald, and the young actor playing Kurt- Joe West.


----------



## Patri (Nov 30, 2013)

I have put this on my calendar. I'm watching the trailer now, and Carrie can yodel!


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 5, 2013)

I just remembered now to set the DVR to record this tonight; posting here in case anyone else needs a reminder.


----------



## gnorth16 (Dec 5, 2013)

Although I am not a huge fan of Carrie Underwood, I don't think there is a better singer right now to play the part.  If you can think of someone else, I would be interested to hear who.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 5, 2013)

gnorth16 said:


> Although I am not a huge fan of Carrie Underwood, I don't think there is a better singer right now to play the part.  If you can think of someone else, I would be interested to hear who.



For me it's not so much who is singing the part, but that it's being done at all.  Just re-run the movie. 

However, I will be recording it for viewing later on.....or maybe not.  We're having a snow storm and it looks like our satellite reception is down.  So there may be no recording of anything today.


----------



## learnalot (Dec 5, 2013)

gnorth16 said:


> Although I am not a huge fan of Carrie Underwood, I don't think there is a better singer right now to play the part.  If you can think of someone else, I would be interested to hear who.



Carrie Underwood is not really the person that comes to my mind for this role, but I won't pre-judge the selection.  Since you asked, the first person who comes to my mind for a light lyric Soprano role would be Kristin Chenowith (Wicked, Promises, Promises, and West Wing among others).  Although the selection of Carrie Underwood makes me doubt that they were going for a lyric Soprano sound a la Julie Andrews.  I think they may have had a different sonority in mind - more like the movie version of Les Miserables than the Broadway cast recordings.  I guess I will find out soon.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 5, 2013)

I like Carrie Underwood as a singer.  I had no idea her selection was so controversial.  Here's a good article worth reading...

Who the Von Trapps Wish Could Replace Carrie Underwood in ‘The Sound of Music Live’

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/enterta...-carrie-underwood-in-the-sound-of-music-live/


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 5, 2013)

guess I wasnt aware carrie underwood was "tabloid controversial"....I cant recall hearing one bad thing about the girl in the mainstream media?

from that article you'd think they selected courtney love for the role.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 5, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> guess I wasnt aware carrie underwood was "tabloid controversial"....I cant recall hearing one bad thing about the girl in the mainstream media?
> 
> from that article you'd think they selected courtney love for the role.



Well, the article did get part of it right. Carrie's inexperience as an actress is showing.


----------



## DebBrown (Dec 5, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Well, the article did get part of it right. Carrie's inexperience as an actress is showing.



It was a bit painful.  She didn't really pull off an Austrian accent either.    I turned it on about half way through and found myself cringing a lot.  It felt like watching a high school production.

Deb


----------



## puppymommo (Dec 5, 2013)

Well, I enjoyed the performance and thought our friend Ariane was amazing as Liesl. What a wonderful opportunity for a very talented young woman.


----------



## Patri (Dec 6, 2013)

We have to remember, this was a live stage show. The singing was the most important. No, Carrie is not an actress but she was delightful. The entire show was fun and drew this nation together. Everyone wanted to be home last night to watch this production. How they rounded up the cast and put this together was amazing. What a neat idea.
Critics should just relax, including the Von Trapp family. This brought renewed interest to their story, which some people never knew (hard as that is to believe). Sometimes it is ok not to diss everything that comes down the pike.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 6, 2013)

Patri said:


> We have to remember, this was a live stage show. The singing was the most important. No, Carrie is not an actress but she was delightful. The entire show was fun and drew this nation together. Everyone wanted to be home last night to watch this production. How they rounded up the cast and put this together was amazing. What a neat idea.
> Critics should just relax, including the Von Trapp family. This brought renewed interest to their story, which some people never knew (hard as that is to believe). Sometimes it is ok not to diss everything that comes down the pike.



I think Carrie did fine given her acting skills. Singing was fantastic, though she seemed out of breath much of the time. You could tell though that it appeared much of the other cast had either theater experience or theater training.


----------



## DebBrown (Dec 6, 2013)

puppymommo said:


> Well, I enjoyed the performance and thought our friend Ariane was amazing as Liesl. What a wonderful opportunity for a very talented young woman.



Your friend did a great job.  

I don't mean to dis Carrie Underwood personally but she shouldn't have been in this show.  The producers wanted a big name but they should have cast someone who could act.  She was out of place and it was a big distraction.  Not the first time this happened - reminds me of Russell Crowe in Les Mis, just not the right person for the job.

Deb


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 6, 2013)

The reason they cast Carrie Underwood is really very simple:  They wanted someone that mainstream America knew and would watch.  Sure, they could have cast someone that is well known in musical theater - but would it attract  the same audience? - I don't think so.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 6, 2013)

Everyone needs to lighten up.  It was a fun show to watch.  Who cares if she can't act?  Her singing was fantastic.  It was a fun spirited play, not a movie drama. Overall they did a great job.  It reminded me of watching the Cinderella musical long ago.

I agree, your friend did great!


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 6, 2013)

And nobody is talking about the fact that they pulled off the live performance flawlessly.


----------



## judyjht (Dec 6, 2013)

It got horrible reviews in the Boston Globe.  I did not watch it.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 6, 2013)

I watched it from the beginning for awhile, turned it off, then turned it back on a few times, and watched a bit more here and there. Once it was clear they were doing the stage play version, and not the movie version, it all made more sense for why they'd even try doing it. Accepting Carrie as Maria was actually easier for me than accepting Audra McDonald as the Mother Superior.

I won't criticize the production, the actors, or the singing, because finding flaws would be easy to do.  What I will do is congratulate all involved in putting on what must have been a very complex stage performance. Kudos should go to the entire cast and crew for the immense effort it took to put this one together, and especially high praise for Carrie Underwood for stepping into what was obviously new territory for her.

Dave


----------



## KarenLK (Dec 6, 2013)

My reaction in the first few minutes, and it was not corrected, was the background hissing sound. 
I mostly enjoyed it, although I thought at times the males were shouting rather than speaking their parts.


----------



## Rose Pink (Dec 6, 2013)

Haven't seen it yet.  We, hopefully, have it recorded on the DVR.  When I heard Alfie Boe was the guest artist on the annual Tabernacle Choir Christmas special, that is what we tuned in to see and hear.  Mr. Boe did not disappoint.  What an incredible singer.  Tom Brokow was also a guest and he presented "The Candy Bomber," a true story of Operation Little Vittles.  Then, the actual candy bomber himself, Colonel Gail Halverson, came on.  He is an incredibly spry 92 year old.  After that performance, our PBS station ran a special called "The Candy Bomber" which told more of the story with interviews from two of the German children (now grown of course) who were recipients of Halverson's brainstorm.  Many tears were shed by me last night.

 And, I still get to look forward to seeing the Sound of Music tonight.  Love the DVR.  Interesting that both of these stories are from (or shortly thereafter) WWII.  

 DH and I saw Marie Osmond as Maria in a stage production many, many years ago.  She was good.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 6, 2013)

well at the very least...the TUGBBS forum is alive.....



with the sound of music!


(yea yea...awful....but hey its friday)


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 6, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> well at the very least...the TUGBBS forum is alive.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, and the fact that this thread has shown this much interest proves that NBC made the correct choice in their leading lady... that is now very evident.  Looks like they got the ratings they were hoping for.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 6, 2013)

I DVRed it and will be watching probably tomorrow while DH is out for the morning.

I'm looking forward to it as much for the novelty of "live production TV" as anything. I do like Carrie Underwood as a singer and will not judge her harshly if she isn't a very believable actress.


----------



## Patri (Dec 6, 2013)

DebBrown said:


> Not the first time this happened - reminds me of Russell Crowe in Les Mis, just not the right person for the job.
> Deb



LOL Wouldn't know about that. First time seeing Les Mis and I liked Russell in it. No one to compare him to.
Carrie was at least perky like Julie Andrews and Mary Martin. Some other people may not have been, and they wouldn't have seemed right either, no matter how well they acted.


----------



## normab (Dec 6, 2013)

I had high hopes to really like this as I love R&H musicals.  Watching Carrie reminded me of what I noticed when she was on Idol--she doesn't naturally display emotion.  So that combined with her lack of acting skills made it her disappointment for me.  I do like her as a country performer, but I think she was not the right choice.  And I can't stand Kristin Chenowith's annoying voice, so I wouldn't vote for her either.

I would have chosen Lea Michele, her voice is among the best and she is a good actress.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 6, 2013)

Haven't read all of the comments, but wanted to add mine.

Carrie Underwood does have a lovely voice, but she's a terrible actress.  I didn't think Stephen Moyer was much better.  He seemed very stiff.  I realize his character was supposed to be quite stern in the beginning, but he just seemed uncomfortable.

I loved Audra McDonald.  I never realized she had such an incredible voice.

A few posts back someone asked who else could have done the Maria role.  How about Megan Hilty, or even Katharine McFee?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 6, 2013)

Luanne said:


> A few posts back someone asked who else could have done the Maria role.  How about Megan Hilty, or even Katharine McFee?



Neither one would be recognized by your average Joe, the way Carrie Underwood is.  It was smart casting, because I bet they got a huge number of viewers who normally would have zero interest in a musical.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/tv-ratings-nbcs-sound-music-663369

TV Ratings: NBC's 'Sound of Music Live' Sings With 18.5 Million Viewers

The peacock's three-hour presentation of the musical ties "The Big Bang Theory" in the demo and propels the network to an impressive nightly win -- its biggest on a Thursday since the "ER" finale in 2009.

Fast National returns have The Sound of Music averaging a 4.6 rating among adults 18-49 and 18.47 million viewers. Easily the most watched program of the night, it tied CBS' The Big Bang Theory in the demo. The last time NBC fared that well on a Thursday, excluding sports, was during the 2009 series finale of ER.

*What might be most impressive about The Sound of Music is how well it sustained its audience over the course of the lengthy telecast. *The show hit a high at 8:30 with a 5.0 rating in the demo, losing some viewers through the night and ultimately landing on a 4.2 with adults 18-49.


----------



## DebBrown (Dec 6, 2013)

ace2000 said:


> *What might be most impressive about The Sound of Music is how well it sustained its audience over the course of the lengthy telecast. *The show hit a high at 8:30 with a 5.0 rating in the demo, losing some viewers through the night and ultimately landing on a 4.2 with adults 18-49.



I wonder how many really enjoyed it and how many were in it for the train wreck effect?  You know you can't walk away because something horrible might happen.  Apparently for NBC, it was a huge success.  I will continue to prefer my live theater to be in person.  It will be interesting to see if they try this again.  It makes sense considering the proliferation of "reality" TV.

Deb


----------



## Steve (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't think I would have switched over from Thursday Night Football on the NFL Network if Carrie Underwood hadn't been the star.  

Steve


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 6, 2013)

Steve said:


> I don't think I would have switched over from Thursday Night Football on the NFL Network if Carrie Underwood hadn't been the star.
> 
> Steve



didnt help that the two worst teams in the league were playing each other.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 6, 2013)

Steve said:


> I don't think I would have switched over from Thursday Night Football on the NFL Network if Carrie Underwood hadn't been the star.
> 
> Steve



There was NFL on last night?  <<snap>> DAMN!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 6, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> didnt help that the two worst teams in the league were playing each other.



Oh wait . . . maybe not!


----------



## Steve (Dec 6, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> didnt help that the two worst teams in the league were playing each other.



Okay, that was also a factor.  

Your home team won, though, Brian!

Steve


----------



## Luanne (Dec 6, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Neither one would be recognized by your average Joe, the way Carrie Underwood is.  It was smart casting, because I bet they got a huge number of viewers who normally would have zero interest in a musical.



True.  But I wonder how many of those viewers were as disappointed as I (and many others) was.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 6, 2013)

DebBrown said:


> It was a bit painful.  She didn't really pull off an Austrian accent either.    I turned it on about half way through and found myself cringing a lot.  It felt like watching a high school production.
> 
> Deb



Was she trying for an Austrian accent.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 6, 2013)

Luanne said:


> True.  But I wonder how many of those viewers were as disappointed as I (and many others) was.



If you tuned in to see great musical theater, you may have been disappointed.  

If you tuned in to hear Carrie Underwood sing, you probably enjoyed the show.

Did you see this earlier post? - According to these Stats, they weren't disappointed:



ace2000 said:


> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/tv-ratings-nbcs-sound-music-663369
> 
> TV Ratings: NBC's 'Sound of Music Live' Sings With 18.5 Million Viewers
> 
> ...


----------



## Phill12 (Dec 7, 2013)

After so many people knocking her I thought the wife and I were wasting our time watching it but it was much better than I expected! I thought Carrie Underwood was very good in this and people remember this was her taking a chance on something new.
 Carrie Underwood is one of the best in music now days and I'm not even a big fan. Most of these people trying to knock her probably  the same people that have no talent and hate someone that does. I can't see any other reason for knocking her for this. This was for families to enjoy and I think it did just that.

 PHILL12:whoopie:


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 7, 2013)

Phill12 said:


> After so many people knocking her I thought the wife and I were wasting our time watching it but it was much better than I expected! I thought Carrie Underwood was very good in this and people remember this was her taking a chance on something new.
> Carrie Underwood is one of the best in music now days and I'm not even a big fan. Most of these people trying to knock her probably  the same people that have no talent and hate someone that does. I can't see any other reason for knocking her for this. This was for families to enjoy and I think it did just that.
> 
> PHILL12:whoopie:



Good gawd. I don't think people critiquing a performance mean that those people are jealous and hate anyone that has any talent. People need to not be so sensitive. Of course they may still have no talent.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 7, 2013)

I wouldn't pretend to have any acting or singing ability, other than to act interested in whatever it is my DW talks about. But I can still pontificate on the relative abilities of others... without jealousy. 

All in all, it was a fine performance, and Carried carried her part fairly well, although her acting ability seems on par with that of Kevin Costner.

It may be unfair to compare this production to the movie, but the movie version is indelibly etched in our consciousness.  Clearly, Julie has the warmer, more empathitc tone.  Carrie and perhaps almost anyone else in that role simply won't measure up. 

But for what it was, I wasn't disappointed.


Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pat H (Dec 7, 2013)

I enjoyed it. Maybe the acting wasn't great but the music just makes my heart sing. Audra McDonald has an amazing voice. When I went to bed the songs were whirling around in my head. Made me feel so good.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 7, 2013)

C'mon now... just admit it.  How many are still singing Favorite Things today ???


----------



## Rose Pink (Dec 7, 2013)

Loved Audra McDonald and the children all did well.  

 I was a bit jolted as the man playing Rolf looked to be 30 going on 40 not 17 going on 18.  I had to look him up.  I couldn't find his age listed but the sites did say he is a senior in college so he could be in his early 20s.  He also reminded me of John Travolta with that cute chin dimple.  

 I was also jolted at first by Captain Von Trapp who is supposed to be old enough to have a 16 year old daughter.  At first he looked to be in his 20s.  After awhile I could see the fine lines in his face and decided he did look older.  Looked up the actor and  he is in his 40s.  I think actors are trying to look younger these days, men included, but that means they don't always look the part.  I guess I was just expecting something visual along the lines of Christopher Plummer.

 As for Carrie, the blond braid did seem like the Swiss Miss girl and fit the part.  Her singing is good. Her acting not so much.  Maybe she will improve if she decides to do more acting.  Overall, not a bad evening.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 7, 2013)

We enjoyed the show and all the young actors were amazing.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 7, 2013)

ace2000 said:


> C'mon now... just admit it.  How many are still singing Favorite Things today ???


I've been humming the show tunes continually!  The once running through my mind today is, "Climb every mountain."  I very much enjoyed the show.


----------



## Ironwood (Dec 7, 2013)

Didn't see the show but caught clips and the post mortem the day after.  Not a Carrie Underwood fan, but I thought she did a credible job singing from what little I heard.  Can't comment on the staging or acting!


----------



## ilene13 (Dec 7, 2013)

I saw The Sound of Music on Broadway when I was 10 (1960), with Mary Martin and Theodore Bikel.  I loved both the stage and movie versions.  I was actually looking forward to the new NBC version.  Carrie Underwood sang fine but she cannot act--absolutely no emotion.  Audra McDonald was wonderful as were the children.  After watching the entire performance all I could think of was that it did not do justice to a wonderful Rogers and Hammerstein play.  So sad!


----------



## scrapngen (Dec 7, 2013)

I grew up watching the movie every year, so it's indelibly etched in my brain, and as a singer, the sound track is very clear in my head whenever I hear any of these songs. 

I love American Idol, and think Carrie Underwood is one of the best to have come from that show (her success is obvious, but just saying that I really enjoy her voice.) I am not a big country fan, but I think many of her hits are great! 

I have seen this done as a high school musical and enjoyed it. 

All that being said, I looked forward with interest to this remake and was willing to allow it to stand on its own. Unfortunately, I just couldn't and had to end it after Rolf and Liesl sang "I am sixteen..."  which wasn't bad...  I just couldn't take the way they "updated" the music and felt Carrie was oversinging - making her run out of breath a lot. Many of the roles seemed to be forcing their voices to be "big" rather than "musical."  It just didn't work for me, and I was mainly listening - not trying to judge the acting. I still couldn't stick with it...  

That's great that it worked out for NBC, and I applaud the idea of staging musicals on TV again, but I suspect they won't get near as many viewers next time they do this.  I was sorely disappointed, and was glad I had recorded it so I could simply delete rather than waste 3 hours of my time...


----------



## Patri (Dec 7, 2013)

scrapngen said:


> That's great that it worked out for NBC, and I applaud the idea of staging musicals on TV again, but I suspect they won't get near as many viewers next time they do this.



I'm drawing a blank, but what musical do TUGGERS think would be a good one to try this again on? What would be popular enough by name to draw a wide demographic?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 7, 2013)

west side story?

wicked?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 7, 2013)

Patri said:


> I'm drawing a blank, but what musical do TUGGERS think would be a good one to try this again on? What would be popular enough by name to draw a wide demographic?



I think lots of shows would work, but only if they put a well-known mainstream artist in  the show. 

The Sound of Music movie came out in 1965 - no one who is currently under the age of 49 was even alive then.  Your average Joe isn't very interested in musical theater - but if you put a big artist in the lead role, then a lot of people will watch that would normally never be interested in a musical - because they like the artist.  

Doesn't have to be a country star - there are Pop Artists that would garner that kind of interest as well.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 7, 2013)

Patri said:


> I'm drawing a blank, but what musical do TUGGERS think would be a good one to try this again on? What would be popular enough by name to draw a wide demographic?



Just saw an article on this topic...

http://www.today.com/entertainment/after-sound-music-4-more-musicals-should-get-live-tv-2D11703499

Wizard of Oz
Peter Pan
Grease
Christmas Story


----------



## Phill12 (Dec 7, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Good gawd. I don't think people critiquing a performance mean that those people are jealous and hate anyone that has any talent. People need to not be so sensitive. Of course they may still have no talent.



 I was talking about all the people on twit and facebook not just a small group of timeshare owners on tug!


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 7, 2013)

Patri said:


> I'm drawing a blank, but what musical do TUGGERS think would be a good one to try this again on? What would be popular enough by name to draw a wide demographic?




To name a few:  Grease. My Fair Lady. South Pacific. Mame. Annie. The Music Man (with someone other than Matthew Broderick.) Beyonce in The Wiz, with Justin Timberlake as The Scarecrow, and Nathan Lane as the Wizard. 

It would all depend on casting. A big name with a good voice who can act would be killer-good. A good voice who can't act would be a disaster. A good actor who can't sing would be marginally acceptable, but not as good.

Dave


----------



## Rose Pink (Dec 7, 2013)

BMWguynw said:


> It would all depend on casting. A big name with a good voice who can act would be killer-good. A good voice who can't act would be a disaster. A good actor who can't sing would be marginally acceptable, but not as good.
> 
> Dave



What did you think of Pierce Brosnan in Mama Mia (referring to someone who can act but not sing)?


----------



## Luanne (Dec 7, 2013)

Rose Pink said:


> What did you think of Pierce Brosnan in Mama Mia (referring to someone who can act but not sing)?



I thought Mama Mia was fun.  I didn't think any of them were cast for their singing voices.  I think I much prefer someone who can act, but not sing well for something like that.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 7, 2013)

Rose Pink said:


> What did you think of Pierce Brosnan in Mama Mia (referring to someone who can act but not sing)?



They may have cast the parts more for the names than singing ability, but Brosnan was exceptionally awful.
 So dreadful that he nearly tanked the whole thing.  I can stand it, only fast-forwarding thru his songs.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scrapngen (Dec 7, 2013)

Talent312 said:


> They may have cast the parts more for the names than singing ability, but Brosnan was exceptionally awful.
> So dreadful that he nearly tanked the whole thing.  I can stand it, only fast-forwarding thru his songs.
> 
> Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2



Me, too, it almost ruined Pierce Brosnan in general for me! To his defense, he didn't really want to sing...  I think he suggested talking it, but they wouldn't let him...  (can't find the article, but I'm pretty sure remember reading about this whole thing at the time...)


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 8, 2013)

Rose Pink said:


> What did you think of Pierce Brosnan in Mama Mia (referring to someone who can act but not sing)?




He was well below marginally acceptable. But I thought that entire movie was unbalanced. I really enjoyed the stage play, with no-name actors singing their butts off. The movie, with someone as talented as Meryl Streep (who CAN sing), was a huge disappointment for me. Where some sang well, others, like Pierce Brosnan, let the whole thing fall on its face. Not unlike this production of The Sound of Music.

The list of musicals I named are those that have music that people know fairly well, and that could all stand a remake. As far as I know, The Music Man is the only one recently remade.

Dave


----------



## Pat H (Dec 8, 2013)

The very first play I saw on Broadway was Carnival. I was 13 and immediately became hooked. It starred Anna Maria Alberghetti and Jerry Orbach. Yes, that's the same guy who played Lenny Brisco on Law & Order. He had a magnificent voice. They were the only 2 characters in the play. I would love to see it again.


----------



## mav (Dec 8, 2013)

Phill12 said:


> After so many people knocking her I thought the wife and I were wasting our time watching it but it was much better than I expected! I thought Carrie Underwood was very good in this and people remember this was her taking a chance on something new.
> Carrie Underwood is one of the best in music now days and I'm not even a big fan. Most of these people trying to knock her probably  the same people that have no talent and hate someone that does. I can't see any other reason for knocking her for this. This was for families to enjoy and I think it did just that.
> 
> PHILL12:whoopie:



 That seems like a rather odd observation because some people who saw it didn't care for it.  Curious as to what makes you think they have no talent?  I taped it but haven't gotten around to watching it yet myself, so I can't give an honest opinion.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 9, 2013)

We finally had a chance to watch The Sound of Music tonight and I loved it. I thought everyone in it did a great job and Carrie Underwood was wonderful.  

I love Broadway shows and live musical theater, and this performance did not disappoint.


----------



## Bwolf (Dec 16, 2013)

I agree with Karen G.  My wife and I finally got around to watching it and we enjoyed it.  Everyone pulled it off.  It was a wonderful, live performance.


----------



## Nancy (Dec 16, 2013)

We enjoyed it also.   Carrie was fine as Maria.

Nancy


----------



## puppymommo (Dec 19, 2013)

*Liesl*

DD got a Christmas card from Ariane (Liesl).  She was also invited to a New Year's Eve party that Ariane is supposed to attend.  How exciting to know someone famous!


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 19, 2013)

puppymommo said:


> DD got a Christmas card from Ariane (Liesl).  She was also invited to a New Year's Eve party that Ariane is supposed to attend.  How exciting to know someone famous!



That's a really nice thing. Congrats on your friend's success!

Dave


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 20, 2013)

puppymommo said:


> How exciting to know someone famous!



Jimmy Buffett once threw up on my brother's shoes in an elevator at a Miami hotel!
That almost counts, right?

But yes, it is exciting.


----------



## mav (Dec 20, 2013)

Talent312 said:


> Jimmy Buffett once threw up on my brother's shoes in an elevator at a Miami hotel!
> That almost counts, right?
> 
> But yes, it is exciting.



 YIKES!!!!


----------



## mav (Dec 20, 2013)

puppymommo said:


> DD got a Christmas card from Ariane (Liesl).  She was also invited to a New Year's Eve party that Ariane is supposed to attend.  How exciting to know someone famous!



  REALLY NICE! I taped it but still haven't watched it yet. It'll be exciting just to see you and your DD's friend! I know it must have been REALLY great watching for you!


----------

